# Fracino Cherub, Heavenly, and Piccino Chrismas OFFERS



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have GREAT offers on Fracino Cherub, Heavenly, and Piccino Machines just for forum members.

Fracino Cherub - £649 Including VAT and FREE UK Delivery - In stock

Fracino Heavenly - £649 Including VAT and FREE UK Delivery - 3-4 weeks for delivery

Fracino Piccino - £625 Including VAT and FREE UK Delivery - Limited stock - immediate delivery

If interested get in touch via PM or email: [email protected]


----------

